# Bad Day



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Nothing more to say than that. I feel I have a good head on my shoulders, thanks to some professionals around me, but there are still the occasional difficult moments. 

I don't want to rehash my situation but despite what's happened I don't take joy in anyone's pain or discomfort. 

I wonder if I'm just feeling sorry for myself tonight or just a passing bit of loneliness. It's likely the former. I've probably said it here before: I don't believe time heals anything, but it does make the pain more tolerable. I just need to give it more time. 

Oh well. I appreciate the opportunity of the forum to have an outlet. I'm headed to bed. Thanks again for listening.


----------



## rally (Aug 13, 2014)

Take care brother I definitely agree with you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

I hear you. I hear you. I feel you. 
Using this thread to just acknowledge, and chime in with some anonymous internet person support (too late sorry). 

Bad ~month here. We all experience it.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Should have responded in correct form!

We all have bad days
Understanding them is hard
Tomorrow will come


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I had a bad day
It stayed around for a year
but now I can smile

:smthumbup:


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

I remember you story, you are a good man, as ou say probably there is nothing we can say to make you feel better right now, but eventually you will see for yourself that the marriage that you thought perfect (without considering the infidelity) wasn't really that perfect, normally committed loyal BSs give too much and that is what allows selfish Ws to have their way with their paramours.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Many thanks to everyone. It's a better day. 

Much appreciated manticore.


----------



## Stressedandsad (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm having some horrible days myself so I can relate!


----------



## TooNice (Nov 26, 2013)

I just read through some of your story, and I too, am sorry for the pain of your situation. 

I hope you are focusing on yourself and doing things to bring light to your life.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you. I'm doing well and appreciate the kind words. 

Not to be lugubrious but I can't bring myself to go back to read the original thread. Maybe someday. It contained great advice. The outpouring of concern, compassion, and fellowship from the members of this board in that thread personally touched me. 

Even if I had the gift of a poet, I could not adequate express in words my appreciation to those people who were there to support and help me...and I am a stranger to every one of them. I owe them all a thank you. If it were not for those people I would not be as well adjusted as (I think) I am.


----------

